# Larva Lace Hollow Tubing



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi there fly tiers!
It seems Larva Lace hollow tubing is becoming more difficult to find. I'm looking for black, orange, yellow, and rust.
What are your sources?
Thanks!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

What size are you looking for? Small or large? I found a bunch of places online that have small in stock but very few that carry large. Shipping is what will kill you online though. Unless you're buying a lot it can double or triple your cost.

I found a place called Hagen's that has a low enough price that if you're buying 6-8 or more lengths, even with shipping, it's not that much more. But you can't submit payment online so you have to call your info in. I've never bought from them but it might be worth you time to look into it. They also have 1000 foot lengths for "cheap". Not sure who could ever use 1000' up in an entire lifetime, but it's there if you want it, and the price comes down to about $0.28 per 4' section.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I found a half decent selection at Sportsman's yesterday (at least the one in Idaho Falls). I can't remember if they had those specific colors - I bought some clear and some olive - I like the micro size stuff for body materials.

The material I've been looking for lately is quill body. I hit two fly shops this week, as well as Sportsmans, and they are out. I may have to try Cabelas this weekend. I'm wanting it in olive, cream, and brown. Love it for dry fly bodies.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm looking for the large size. Thanks.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sportsmans had more colors in the larger size than in the smaller size. Have you tried them?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Riverdale? Last time I was in there they had limited supply and colors. I'll check again. Thanks.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know about Riverdale. I was in the one in Idaho Falls.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Before you head down to Sportsmans, go to their web site here and see if they have what you want. Then order it and have it shipped free to the store. Then wait a couple of days and go down and pick it up.


----------

